# Watchbox for Small Wrists?



## VeryHumerus (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I need help picking out a watch box to store 10-12 watches. 

I have small wrists (6.5inches) and so the pillows (normally 8inches) wont fit my adjusted watches with metal bands.

I was wondering if there were any watchboxes (or matching leather pillows) that would solve my dilemma?

Thanks!


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

never heard of one....Many make their own cushions. It's not hard to do, just little pillows. Buy a piece of velvet, cut, sew, stuff.
Buy box first...Might be able to remove some stuffing from the pillows you get, if you buy one with pillows.


----------



## VeryHumerus (Sep 2, 2014)

So no ready-made options?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey there,

Many watch boxes are made in China these days and so it is tough getting detailed info from faceless bulk distributors who would probably need to pull tape on a pillow to answer your question about size. Your best luck would be to contact USA based or other English speaking companies/distributors like Wolf Designs, Jomashop, watchwinderstore, etc as they would likely be willing and able to give you a definitive answer before you place an order.

That being said, I also have narrow wrists and recently purchased the box reviewed here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f423/del...-24-watches-watchwinderstore-com-1086937.html

While this box has greater capacity than what you are looking for, the company does have other smaller capacity boxes like these: Watch Winder Store Deluxe 12 watches watch box mahogany, brown, burlwood color

The pillows are 6.5 inches (at least on my box and I imagine that they are all the same). Mine have a metal brace around the pillow that can be removed and the pillows have some squish to them to allow for sizes a little smaller than 6.5 inch. A trick with pillows is that if they are somewhat soft and new you can strap a nato strap around them tightly for about a week or so to help them break in and make them fit a little smaller watch.

I have only ever bought one watch box, so there may be many other options out there for you (this was a close second - it also comes without a drawer, Wolf Designs 10 Piece Watch Box with Drawer 4586029 but I never confirmed the pillow size). You could also just go for a Pelican case (many reviews on this forum) then you could just use cut pieces of foam which are easy to cut to whatever size you want...








6.5 inches, not pulled tight








Never used and already has some squish to bring down to a little less than 6.5 inch

Hope this helps!

Good Luck
Nicodemus


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

My wrists are smaller than yours at 6" circumference and I have no problem finding pillows/cushions that can accommodated my watches.

I have one from Wolf Designs that has plenty of give when you squeeze it. I also have some from Fossil and other cheap brands.

Here's a pic of the Wolf Designs box and my only complaint is that the pillows aren't wide enough so it kind of moves side to side when you carry it, I solved it by putting one of those padding you can buy at any hardware stores. But as you can see, the watches bracelets adjusted to my tiny wrist fits perfectly in those pillows.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

I found them on Amazon through a custom order.
They are extremely soft cushions which can accommodate big watches and small watches.


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

With butterfly clasps I only close one side. With leather bands I just wrap them around the cushions. With single fold clasps I just let them open.


----------



## VeryHumerus (Sep 2, 2014)

NightScar said:


> My wrists are smaller than yours at 6" circumference and I have no problem finding pillows/cushions that can accommodated my watches.
> 
> I have one from Wolf Designs that has plenty of give when you squeeze it. I also have some from Fossil and other cheap brands.
> 
> Here's a pic of the Wolf Designs box and my only complaint is that the pillows aren't wide enough so it kind of moves side to side when you carry it, I solved it by putting one of those padding you can buy at any hardware stores. But as you can see, the watches bracelets adjusted to my tiny wrist fits perfectly in those pillows.





Nicodemus said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Many watch boxes are made in China these days and so it is tough getting detailed info from faceless bulk distributors who would probably need to pull tape on a pillow to answer your question about size. Your best luck would be to contact USA based or other English speaking companies/distributors like Wolf Designs, Jomashop, watchwinderstore, etc as they would likely be willing and able to give you a definitive answer before you place an order.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I was looking at the Wolf 10 piece (with or without the drawer). I will call them to check if their newer box ( the black with the grey cushions) will accommodate the wrist size. I was just concerned that really force closing the metal bands might not be a good idea, but the NATO thing that Nico suggested is a good idea!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

The Wolf ten-piece box should be just fine. I have one and also have 6.75" wrists and the watches fit the pillows perfectly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2014)

Can't go wrong with Wolf. Enjoy!


----------

